# Goldberg



## Master of Blades (Apr 5, 2003)

Not sure about this whole ploy of boosting ratings by bringing Goldberg into the WWE to beat on Rock and stuff. Not sure if its gonna work? Does anyone reckon its a good idea?  

And whats all this stuff about Tito Ortiz coming to WWE  

:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 5, 2003)

goldberg sucks plain and simple... he is a one trick pony... i dont know why they brought him in other than possibly to pick up some more of the old wcw fan base... i didnt like goldberg in wcw and im sure i wont like him in wwe...


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

Not a man in the WWE that can take him! He is Da Man!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

I think Goldberg is more enteraining than some of the other guys in the WWE. He should be fine there. Actually he just may boost their ratings.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think Goldberg is more enteraining than some of the other guys in the WWE. He should be fine there. Actually he just may boost their ratings. *



I concur, just what the WWE needs, a shot in the arm for new talent. BTW, stand still, I'm gonna give you a shot to the body, it's gonna sting.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * BTW, stand still, I'm gonna give you a shot to the body, it's gonna sting. *



You are going to have to catch me.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are going to have to catch me.  *



Ok, let me get my New Balance running shoes on!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, let me get my New Balance running shoes on! *



If it will make you one second faster than sure, I would hate to dust you.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If it will make you one second faster than sure, I would hate to dust you.:rofl: *



Yes, by the laughing smiley, I can see your sincere concern.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes, by the laughing smiley, I can see your sincere concern. *



Ha ha ha, You got me. Ok we'll run as far as you want then at the finish line I'll do this :moon:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ha ha ha, You got me. Ok we'll run as far as you want then at the finish line I'll do this :moon: *



Ok, Boot to the Groin!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 5, 2003)

Well now you two are done playing Kiss Chase does anyone else care bout Goldberg?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 5, 2003)

ok how can you possibly say goldberg is a good thing... he is no different than brook lesnar just another pumped up guy who has no talent in the ring... goldberg and lesnar both need to go to OVW or some minor league group and work on their ring skills... if lesnar had not had paul heyman with him he would never had made it thru the first week on tv... goldberg what a damn joke all he does is stomp around the ring and stick his damn tounge out is he the illigitimate son of gene simmons or something? yes i think wwe needs more new talent but they need good new talent... goldberg is not what the wwe needs... nor is lesnar... the wwe needs to take the talent that they have picked up over the past year and develop them... they need to try some new story lines also... oh well just my rant lol


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well now you two are done playing Kiss Chase does anyone else care bout Goldberg?  *



HEY! Yeah, I kissed him alright, with a right cross! NATO, or not, you bring up that rumor again, and I'll visit you soon!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *ok how can you possibly say goldberg is a good thing... he is no different than brook lesnar just another pumped up guy who has no talent in the ring... goldberg and lesnar both need to go to OVW or some minor league group and work on their ring skills... if lesnar had not had paul heyman with him he would never had made it thru the first week on tv... goldberg what a damn joke all he does is stomp around the ring and stick his damn tounge out is he the illigitimate son of gene simmons or something? yes i think wwe needs more new talent but they need good new talent... goldberg is not what the wwe needs... nor is lesnar... the wwe needs to take the talent that they have picked up over the past year and develop them... they need to try some new story lines also... oh well just my rant lol *



That's it, I'm gonna pass your name on to Goldberg. You need a whipping!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 5, 2003)

alright ill be glad to give him a size 11 steel toed boot to the balls lol then tap dance on his head lol


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *alright ill be glad to give him a size 11 steel toed boot to the balls lol then tap dance on his head lol *



Toed Boot, huh, you must be related to Seig?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 5, 2003)

i dont know wether or not to take that as an insult or a compliment...


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *i dont know wether or not to take that as an insult or a compliment... *



Compliment of course, I would not dare insult a fellow MA!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 5, 2003)

lol:asian:


----------



## ECYili (Apr 5, 2003)

We're probably not going to see much of Goldberg.  Just like Scott Steiner came in and made a big impression right off the bat.  Goldberg will probably do the same thing.  Some of the big names now, Undertaker, Steiner, Goldberg and Austin only wrestling part time.  Goldberg himself doesn't even know how much he's going to wrestle.  In one of the last Ross reports on the WWE website said that they were haveing a tough time coming up with an amount of dates Goldberg would wrestle, which says right there that he's only going to be part time.
Again it's a business and they're tryinig to get their numbers up.  If Goldberg doesn't pull his weight they'll cut him.  The amount of business they do is more important then keeping someone around that isn't drawing the money they want.

Just my thoughts.

Dan


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 5, 2003)

I was less than facinated with him the first time- really couldn't care less now. He's probably contributed about 4 seconds of true entertainment to my life. Points deducted every time I have to look at that lizard tongue face he does. 

I actually watched most of Smackdown the other night. I enjoy WWE from time to time. The Japanese tag team were a lot more fun to watch than I expected, and Mysterio vs. 'Taker- what can I say! :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ECYili _
> *We're probably not going to see much of Goldberg.  Just like Scott Steiner came in and made a big impression right off the bat.  Goldberg will probably do the same thing.  Some of the big names now, Undertaker, Steiner, Goldberg and Austin only wrestling part time.  Goldberg himself doesn't even know how much he's going to wrestle.  In one of the last Ross reports on the WWE website said that they were haveing a tough time coming up with an amount of dates Goldberg would wrestle, which says right there that he's only going to be part time.
> Again it's a business and they're tryinig to get their numbers up.  If Goldberg doesn't pull his weight they'll cut him.  The amount of business they do is more important then keeping someone around that isn't drawing the money they want.
> 
> ...



Your thoughts are Cold Facts, when it comes to the WWE! Good insight on your part!:asian:


----------



## ECYili (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks Castillo :asian: 

I follow wrestling alot but I don't get way into and follow every little divisional wrestling company or get on all the wrestling internet sites.  The only place I get the information is straight from the WWE website.  I try not to speculate on things cause it seems that the wrestling industry is tough to figure out if your not apart of it.

take care

dan


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok first of all.........Castillo....You cannot go 5 minutes without latching onto someone else can you! And about the whole visiting thing......Were on the same evil side!  

TLH3rdDan, Speaking of Brock Lesnar........Who saw the twit cripple himself with that shooting star press at Wrestlemania....After I got over the shock I couldnt help but laugh :rofl: 

Jill666, I love the Japanese tag teams.....Kaientai were my favourite but I have no idea where Taka is these days  

And as for Goldberg.....His first official match will be at Backlash against the rock......So I'm not gonna sit anticipating in my seat :shrug: 

And speaking of anticipating....HOW MUCH HYPE WAS THERE FOR NATHAN JONES!!!!! HE HASNT DONE ANYTHING EXCEPT A FEW DECENT UNREALISTIC KICKS AND PUNCHES! THEY HYPED HIM UP FOR SO LONG AND THEN THE FIRST TIME HES SUPPOSED TO WRESTLE HE GETS BEATEN UP! ITS ALL A PLOY TO NOT LET US KNOW HOW **** HE IS TILL ITS TOO LATE!  


Woooooheeee......Glad I got that out


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ok first of all.........Castillo....You cannot go 5 minutes without latching onto someone else can you! And about the whole visiting thing......Were on the same evil side!
> 
> TLH3rdDan, Speaking of Brock Lesnar........Who saw the twit cripple himself with that shooting star press at Wrestlemania....After I got over the shock I couldnt help but laugh :rofl:
> ...



Ouch! That stings!

Just for that, I myself am gonna revive the dreaded NWO!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ouch! That stings!
> 
> Just for that, I myself am gonna revive the dreaded NWO! *



Why so I can die laughing?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ouch! That stings!
> 
> Just for that, I myself am gonna revive the dreaded NWO! *



NWO ???
Not Worth Owning?

Not Well Off?

No Won Outside?

:rofl: 

I could not resist.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *NWO ???
> Not Worth Owning?
> 
> ...



N.W.O.......What an idea.......I'm still laughing at Nash! He was not allowed to wrestle for SOOOOOO long and then he came back, first match crippled himself AGAIN and hasnt come back! Bloody Hysterical :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *N.W.O.......What an idea.......I'm still laughing at Nash! He was not allowed to wrestle for SOOOOOO long and then he came back, first match crippled himself AGAIN and hasnt come back! Bloody Hysterical :rofl: *



You're making me mad! Don't make me put my Scott Hall routine on you!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're making me mad! Don't make me put my Scott Hall routine on you! *




Dont even get me started on Scott Hall.......He was even worse :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Dont even get me started on Scott Hall.......He was even worse :rofl: *



That's it! I'm pulling out all the stops on you, "The BIG SHOW" is coming to land on you! 

You'll be as flat as a manhole cover!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it! I'm pulling out all the stops on you, "The BIG SHOW" is coming to land on you!
> 
> You'll be as flat as a manhole cover! *



Bigshow............:shrug: You really are trying to make me laugh to death......Next thing your gonna be throwing X-Pac at me :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Bigshow............:shrug: You really are trying to make me laugh to death......Next thing your gonna be throwing X-Pac at me :rofl: *



Never did like him, but I love his wife-to-be, Chyna! I'll grapple with her any day!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Never did like him, but I love his wife-to-be, Chyna! I'll grapple with her any day! *




Chyna..........Shes a bit........BEEFY........Dont ya think. I'm more of a Trish person myself.........Always like the idea of Stratusfaction 100% guarranteed


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 6, 2003)

Speaking of news about the WWE, has anybody heard about this "Willie the Worker" guy? Some WWE wrestler decided to start bashing the WWE under a nomme du guerre. Any ideas who it is, if you're keeping up with it?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 6, 2003)

And by the way, Goldberg's trouble. He'll injure someone again, just like he did to Bret Hart. Gotta be able to wrestle before you get in the ring, folks.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 7, 2003)

quote: Originally posted by RCastillo 
You're making me mad! Don't make me put my Scott Hall routine on you! 

which one is it your talking about the... get drunk and start a fight on a plane one... or the get drunk and dont show up for the event one?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *quote: Originally posted by RCastillo
> You're making me mad! Don't make me put my Scott Hall routine on you!
> 
> which one is it your talking about the... get drunk and start a fight on a plane one... or the get drunk and dont show up for the event one? *



That was not cool............Neither, the one where he power bombs his victims!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 7, 2003)

scott hall needs to just quit too he got fired from wwf wcw wwe and i think he is out of jeff jarretts also... they need to lock him up for a few months and let him detox even those wonderfull pills didnt help him


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *scott hall needs to just quit too he got fired from wwf wcw wwe and i think he is out of jeff jarretts also... they need to lock him up for a few months and let him detox even those wonderfull pills didnt help him *



Someone doesnt like the N.W.O.....or more over Scott Hall :asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 7, 2003)

i had no problem with the NWO i think it was a good idea to start with... but you can only run with that story line for so long back when it was just hogan hall and nash it was ok...but when they started adding the wolf pac and the latino world order and all those other little off shoots it got really stupid and lame... and no i dont like scott hall never have and never will... i laughed my *** off when xpac or rather 123 kid beat his *** for the first time...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *i had no problem with the NWO i think it was a good idea to start with... but you can only run with that story line for so long back when it was just hogan hall and nash it was ok...but when they started adding the wolf pac and the latino world order and all those other little off shoots it got really stupid and lame... and no i dont like scott hall never have and never will... i laughed my *** off when xpac or rather 123 kid beat his *** for the first time... *



X-Pac sucks and has done since day one :shrug:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 7, 2003)

true but it was still funny having him go from  doing works for everyone to accidentaly beating scott hall that was awesome... and yes xpac still sucks... if he had not beaten scott hall he would most likely still be doing works in dark matches like the brooklyn brawler is... and if it wasnt for kevin nash scott hall would have been out of work along time ago


----------



## ECYili (Apr 7, 2003)

just another voive of agreement here, X-Pac REALLY SUCKS!!!!!!  I didn't like him much when he was the 123 Kid.  I did like Scott Hall when he was Razor but then I grew to the age of reason.
  I still hold a special place in my heart for Roddy Piper, Snuka, Paul Orndorff and all those guys of that era.  That's who I grew up with and kinda favor those over most of the new guys.  There are a few guys now that I like.

Oh by the way I'm more of a Lita person myself, Victoria comes in second.

Dan


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

Now Castillo if you want a performer then Shawn Michaels is your man!  

*Sweet Chin Music to the Groin*

 :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now Castillo if you want a performer then Shawn Michaels is your man!
> 
> *Sweet Chin Music to the Groin*
> ...



Sorry, I'll take Chyna, if you don't mind!


----------



## tarabos (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sweet Chin Music to the Groin*
> *



ROFLMAO...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

there's an oxymoron if i've ever seen one...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

Double post by accident :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *ROFLMAO...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> ...




 BTW Did I hear someone say Victoria.......... I spose it would have been worse if you said Jazz


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *ROFLMAO...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> ...



Watch it, Segal's loose, and with that scowl on his face, he's gonna start killing again!


----------



## ECYili (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah I said Victoria but she comes in a distant second to Lita.

With all the banter going on back and forth here, we're gonna have to start the MTWA (Martial Talk Wrestling Association) pretty soon.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ECYili _
> *yeah I said Victoria but she comes in a distant second to Lita.
> 
> With all the banter going on back and forth here, we're gonna have to start the MTWA (Martial Talk Wrestling Association) pretty soon. *




THAT would be cool! We could get together and wrestle each other! Now wheres my pink spandex...............:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 8, 2003)

see see everyone i told you he was a pervy hobbit fancier lol pink spandex you are not getting anywhere near me lol


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *THAT would be cool! We could get together and wrestle each other! Now wheres my pink spandex...............:rofl: *



With that being said, I ain't getting in the 'Squared Circle" with you!


----------



## ECYili (Apr 8, 2003)

Well the womens title is vacant.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey, the Harts made Pink-and-Black their own...


but then again, they all weighed over 200 lbs, so nobody was likely to tell 'em that the pink really did bring out the colour of their... er... yeah, anyway, NO PINK SPANDEX. EEEEEEEE-VILLE.


----------



## ECYili (Apr 10, 2003)

ok important note to self; never make fun of a very large man's lady-like attire.

so what color spandex is acceptable for manly men?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ECYili _
> *ok important note to self; never make fun of a very large man's lady-like attire.
> 
> so what color spandex is acceptable for manly men? *



I don't even know if spandex is acceptable for any "manly men," frankly. 

Black, maybe? Makes you look slimmer, or so I've been told... not that a three-hundred pound gorilla cares one whit about how it looks. Funny how a three-hundred pound wrestler will, though, eh?


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

daman

is lex luger going back to the wwe


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 23, 2003)

let hope that he dont... i think he is stuck in nashville with jeff jerrett


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

luger is the total package although i saw him a few months ago in NWA TNA he gained a few unwanted pounds


what about sting he is going to the wwe


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 24, 2003)

sting needs to retire the crow gimmick and go back to the old sting... that is the only way he would make it in the wwe... luger is getting too old he is about to be put in the same league as hogan and flair and piper...


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

you mean the league of legends,

i herd a rumor that sting has already signed with the wwe

any truth to this????


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 24, 2003)

no idea but i doubt it... i mean what would they do with him... he is so ultra religious now sorta like jake the snake im sure he would object to just about any story line they tried to put him in


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

what about stings acting ive seen shutter apeed it wasnt bad

is he doing any more movie projects?????


----------

